# PCGH Game Tuner - der offizielle Support-Thread



## PCGH_Marco (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der neue PCGH Game Tuner hat die Zielsetzung, durch das temporäre Beenden nicht benötigter Windows-Dienste Ressourcen freizugeben und so besonders auf Systemen mit wenig Arbeitsspeicher höhere Fps-Werte und geringere Ladezeiten zu ermöglichen. Aber auch Systeme mit 4 Gibyte Arbeitsspeicher profitieren davon, da Index-, Back-up- und Update-Dienste kurzzeitig abgeschaltet werden. Für jedes Spiel können Sie eine eigens angepasste Konfiguration erstellen. *Der PCGH Game Tuner befindet sich derzeit noch in der Entwicklung und liegt aktuell als Beta-Version vor. Deswegen erfolgt die Benutzung des Tools auf eigene Gefahr.*

Installation und Start
Die Installation des Tools erfolgt über einen Assistenten. Folgen Sie diesem einfach bis zum Ende. Abschließend sollte sowohl ein Startmenü-Eintrag als auch eine Desktop-Verknüpfung angelegt worden sein. Um den Game Tuner voll funktionsfähig zu starten, empfehlen wir Ihnen, die Verknüpfung noch geringfügig zu modifizieren. Machen Sie dazu einen Rechtsklick darauf und wählen Sie „Eigenschaften“ aus. Im Reiter „Kompatibilität“ setzen Sie nun den Haken bei „Programm als Administrator ausführen“ und klicken auf „OK“. Mit dieser Einstellung sparen Sie sich den manuellen Start mit Adminis*tratorrechten.

Ein Profil erstellen
Nach dem Start des Game Tuners befinden Sie sich im Hauptfenster. Hier finden Sie bereits angelegte Profile sowie die Möglichkeit, neue zu erzeugen. Für Letzteres klicken Sie auf „Profil hinzufügen“. Im erscheinenden Dialog wählen Sie nun zunächst einen Titel für das Profil und geben dann die zu startende Datei an. In der Zeile „Startparameter“ können Sie zusätzliche Startoptionen festlegen. Wählen Sie anschließend aus, ob das Spiel mit hoher Prozesspriorität ausgeführt werden soll und ob Sie die Dienste nach Ende des Spielens wieder starten möchten. Zuletzt wählen Sie die zu deaktivierenden Dienste aus. Durch einen Klick auf die „Speichern“-Schaltfläche wird das Fenster geschlossen, das neue Profil im Hauptdialog aufgelistet. Das Profil kann nun verwendet werden.   

Steam-Spiele
Die aktuelle Beta-Version kann auch Spiele ausführen, die in die Internet-Vertriebsplattform Steam eingebunden sind. Um im PCGH Game Tuner ein Spiel hinzuzufügen, müssen Sie zunächst Steam starten und die Bibliothek auswählen. Öffnen Sie mit einem Rechtsklick das Kontextmenü des gewünschten Spiels und suchen Sie nach „Desktop-Verknüpfung erstellen“. Beenden Sie Steam nun wieder und wenden Sie sich der erzeugten Verknüpfung zu. Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste darauf und wählen Sie „Eigenschaften“ aus. Kopieren Sie den Eintrag der Zeile „URL“ und schließen Sie das Fenster. Starten Sie nun den Game Tuner und klicken Sie auf „Profil hinzufügen“. Geben Sie wieder den Titel des Spiels ein. Anstatt die Startdatei des gewünschten Spiels anzugeben, fügen Sie die URL aus der Zwischen*ablage ein. Wie gewohnt können Sie nun alle Dienste abschalten, die Sie nicht benötigen. Die aktuelle Beta-Version unterstützt bislang noch nicht den Neustart der Dienste nach einem Steam-Titel. Deshalb ist es notwendig, dass Sie den Haken bei „Dienste nicht neu starten“ setzen.

Um die Dienste wieder zu reaktivieren, empfehlen wir, einfach ein zweites Profil anzulegen, in dem als Startdatei lediglich „Steam“ angegeben wird. Wenn Sie nun alle Dienste auswählen, kann mit diesem Profil der ursprüngliche Zustand wiederhergestellt werden. Für zukünftige Veröffentlichungen des PCGH Game Tuners planen wir jedoch, eine angemessene Unterstützung für Steam einzuführen.      

Fehlersuche
Beim PCGH Game Tuner handelt es sich aktuell noch um eine Beta-Version. Das bedeutet, dass die Software nicht vollkommen frei von Fehlern ist und eventuell zu seltsamem Verhalten neigen kann. So konnten im internen Testlauf unter bestimmten Bedingungen einige Dienste nicht beendet/gestartet werden. Alle Fehler, die sich im Testszenario gezeigt haben und für uns reproduzierbar waren, wurden zwar bereits behoben, einen vollständigen Test mit allen möglichen Spielen und Betriebssystemkonfigurationen konnten wir aber aufgrund der Komplexität nicht durchführen. Aus diesem Grund bitten wir Sie darum, uns ein solches Verhalten in diesem Foreneintrag mitzuteilen. 

Weiterentwicklung
Da wir unser Tool für unsere Leser weiter verbessern möchten, soll dieser Thread zusätzlich der Weiterentwicklung des PCGH Game Tuners dienen. Deswegen bitten wir Sie, Ihre Eindrücke, Anregungen, Wünsche und Verbesserungsvorschläge für die nächste Version hier einzutragen. Auch Ideen für erweiterte Funktionen werden gerne gesehen.



Änderungen Version 1.0 gegenüber 0.5:

- Entschlackung des Kerns - dadurch a bisl flotter.

- Gemeldete Bugs aus dem Forum wurden abgearbeitet.

- Unterstützung für Steam und andere Launcher zumindest soweit wie möglich -> Wird die Option angewählt erscheint ein zusätzlicher Dialog, der es ermöglicht nach dem Spiel direkt die Dienste wieder anzuschalten, ohne dass extra ein Profil dafür angelegt werden muss. Experimentell ist auch eine Erkennung/Schätzung drin, um welche exe-Datei es sich jetzt handelt um diese zu überwachen. Das geht aber aktuell nur in ganz ganz seltenen Fällen und auch dann nur in kontrollierter Umgebung. Ich versuch das auszuweiten, aber das war jetzt einfach noch nicht drin...

- Automatische Erkennung der gestarteten Dienste, nicht verfügbare Optionen werden ausgegraut. Dadurch wird der Startvorgang von Spielen erheblich beschleunigt. Dieses Feature kann über die Checkbox im Hauptfenster deaktiviert werden.

- Erweiterte Informationen über die auswählbaren Dienste. Per Doppelklick auf die entsprechende Checkbox wird ein Informationsfenster eingeblendet.


----------



## mp4-18 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade den PCGH Game Tuner installiert und möchte ihn auf meinem Laptop in Verbindung mit 2 Worlds nutzen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Dienste ich am sinnvollsten abschalten sollte. Oder kann ich einfach alle ankreuzen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Edit: Ich habe gerade Versucht ein neues Profil zu erstellen, bekomme dabei jedoch die Fehlermeldung:



> C:\Program Files\PCGH Game Launcher\Two Worlds.bat wurde nicht gefunden.



Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## AZ_Andi (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi mp4-18,

eine sehr komische Fehlermeldung hast du da... Existiert denn die bat-Datei wirklich nicht am angegebenen Ort? Eventuell ist es möglich, dass du im Program-Files-Ordner nicht volle Schreibrechte hast. Schau doch mal bitte im Launcher-Ordner nach ob da die Dateien "Two Worlds.pcg" und "Two Worlds.bat" liegen. Falls ja poste diese doch bitte mal, dann kann ich nachsehen wo der Fehler steckt 

Zu deiner Frage, was du abschalten sollst: An sich kannst du alles deaktivieren. Wenn irgendein seltsames Verhalten auftritt (Bei Resident Evil 5 wurde zum Beispiel die Sprache teilweise auf Englisch umgestellt) müsstest du dich halt heran tasten.

Viel Spaß noch 

Gruß Andi


----------



## DeaD-A1m (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi, habe einen fehler bekommen, und im Heft steht ja man sollte diese melden 
Dann melde ich diesen schon mal


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. Oktober 2010)

DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> Hi, habe einen fehler bekommen, und im Heft steht ja man sollte diese melden
> Dann melde ich diesen schon mal



Danke, Kollege Zuber wird es in der nächsten Version fixen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## RomeZ (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo mp4-18,

hab dein Problem gelöst! Starte einfach den Gamer Tuner mit Administrativen Rechten  und schon kannst du die Profile anlegen! Habs grade durch Zufall herausgefunden.


----------



## Rilcom (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi. Ich habe Game Tuner eben unter XP 32Bit installiert. Habe dann den größten Teil angekreuzt.

Hat dann auch alles soweit geklappt. Die Eingabeaufforderung wurde geöffnet und es wurden diverse Textzeilen aufgelistet.
Irgendwann kam aber nur noch "ERROR" und das in jeder Zeile und es wurde nach und nach immer mehr Eingabeaufforderungs-Fenster geöffnet - nachdem 73 geöffnet waren habe ich den Prozess beenden

Habe leider keinen ScreenShot und kann es zur Zeit auch nicht machen. Musste eine Wiederherstellung machen, da der PC danach irgendwie total lahm war.


----------



## AZ_Andi (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Rilcom,

der Tuner ist an sich eher für Windows 7 konzipiert.... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass einige Dienste, die du versuchst zu deaktivieren, so nicht unter XP vorhanden sind. Wenn du mir mal die Profildateien (.bat und .pcg) postest, kann ich nachsehen ob sich das für eine neue Version einbinden lässt. Wie gesagt, an sich ist das Tool für Win 7 gedacht, unter XP kann es funktionieren, muss aber nicht...

Gruß Andi


----------



## Rilcom (15. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Werde ich wenn ich zu Hause bin nacher mal machen.


----------



## mp4-18 (15. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Leider kam ich nicht eher zum schreiben.

Ich habe den Fehler mittlerweile auch schon selber gefunden, es war tatsächlich der Umstand, dass ich vergessen habe das Programm mit Admin Rechten zu starten.

Ich habe es auch ausprobiert und es hilft auf meinem Laptop - zumindest subjektiv - schon sehr gut beim Spielen 

Danke!


----------



## tarnari (19. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen!

Ihr habt ja um Fehlermeldungen gebeten.

Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich bei F1 2010.
Vielleicht hilft es, dass die gleiche Meldung kommt, wenn man F1 über eine selbsterstellte Verknüpfung zur Spiel.exe auf dem Desktop startet.
Wenn Spiele, das nicht bei der Installation machen, lege ich mir selber eine Exe an. Das geht aber F1 irgendwie nicht. Und wie gesagt, die Meldung ist dann die gleiche, wie die auf dem Bild.


----------



## AZ_Andi (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo tarnari,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Fehlermeldung. F1 2010 scheint über eine eigene Launcher-Software gestartet zu werden. Ist dann nicht so einfach die zu umgehen. Ein ähnliches Problem liegt zum Beispiel auch bei Anno 1404 vor, welches aktuell noch nicht über den PCGH Game Tuner ausgeführt wird. Aber ich hab eine kleine Idee wie du es evtl zum funktionieren bringen kannst. Aktiviere die Option "Dienste nach beenden nicht neu starten" und wähle die die Launcher-Exe von F1 2010 zum starten aus. Damit wird primär der Launcher von F1 2010 getuned und reicht (hoffentlich) die hohe Priorität zum eigentlichen Spiel durch. Wir versuchen auf jeden Fall dieses Problem bei zukünftigen Versionen eleganter zu lösen.

Viele Grüße,
Andi


----------



## Tweaknews (27. November 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

habe heute mal versucht die 2 Tools aus Heft 12/2010 zu installieren und zu testen. Habe aber bei beiden die gleiche Fehlermeldung:

*Fehler beim Generieren des Aktivierungskontextes für "F:\PCGH Game Launcher\PCGH_Game_Tuner.exe". Die abhängige Assemblierung "Microsoft.VC90.MFC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="9.0.21022.8"" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Verwenden Sie für eine detaillierte Diagnose das Programm "sxstrace.exe".*



Win 7 inkl. aller Updates
Ausführung und Installation als Admin
.Net Framework 4
C++ 2010 aktuelle Version

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt,

Danke


----------



## Heppe (28. November 2010)

Moin,

der Herr google hat mich her geschickt, ich soll fragen so man denn den gametuner bekommt 

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. November 2010)

Sag dem Herrn mal, dass du dafür die DVD-Ausgabe unseres grandiosen Hefts kaufen musst. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## AZ_Andi (30. November 2010)

@Tweaknews
Ich würde stark vermuten, dass du die 64-Bit-Version von 7 drauf hast. In dem Fall brauchst du aller Wahrscheinlichkeit noch das 32-Bit-VCRedist.

Die Installationsdatei solltest du im Programmordner finden 

Grüße Andi


----------



## Tweaknews (1. Dezember 2010)

@AZ_Andi

Mit Win7 64 Bit haste ins schwarze getroffen.

Habe bloss schon bei MS alle möglichen VCRedist gesucht und getestet.
Leider kein Erfolg. 

Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Dezember 2010)

Tweaknews schrieb:


> Habe bloss schon bei MS alle möglichen VCRedist gesucht und getestet.



Kannst du die Version von der DVD noch mal testen?

Marco


----------



## Tweaknews (2. Dezember 2010)

Gesagt, getan und leider keine Besserung


----------



## Mr.Maison (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich kann auch eine Fehlermeldung beisteuern 

Hatte es nicht als Admin ausgeführt.



Spoiler



------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/3/2010, 21:06:54
       Machine name: MRMAISON-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: P5Q DELUXE
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/02/08 14:56:00 Ver: 08.00.14
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.6GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8192MB RAM
          Page File: 2263MB used, 14117MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 280
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E1&SUBSYS_12843842&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4069 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 997 MB
      Shared Memory: 3071 MB
       Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: SyncMaster 226BW(Digital)
      Monitor Model: SyncMaster
         Monitor Id: SAM027F
        Native Mode: 1680 x 1050(p) (59.883Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.6099 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.6099
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 10/22/2010 07:23:15, 12788840 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-46A1-11CF-214C-88321FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x05E1
          SubSys ID: 0x12843842
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem16.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section004:8.17.12.6099:pci\ven_10de&dev_05e1
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00311102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: SPDIF-Out (Creative SB X-Fi)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00311102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Auxiliary (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: "Was Sie hören" (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1375 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 5/5/2010 20:30:10, 684376 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G15 Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G15 Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G15 GamePanel LCD
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A36
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC223
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0007
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | 
| +-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
| | | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0009
| | | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-konformes Gerät
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | 
+-+ USB-Eingabegerät
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| | Location: Port_#0002.Hub_#0007
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | 
| +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 51.4 GB
Total Space: 230.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 4.4 GB
Total Space: 75.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 74.9 GB
Total Space: 75.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD250HJ ATA Device

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 110.8 GB
Total Space: 163.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD250HJ ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (German), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3A4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A4A&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_81F81043&REV_12\4&8372D40&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4320&SUBSYS_811A1043&REV_14\4&1B359D48&0&10F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00311102&REV_00\4&1B359D48&0&00F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 3A22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A22&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E1&SUBSYS_12843842&REV_A1\4&239521B6&0&0008
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A16&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_82D31043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_82D31043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI-Brücke - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_90\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.01.0004.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
Creative Recording Wav_Asio Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AudioRec.ax,1.00.0002.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0009.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM to EXT,0x00200000,0,0,Pcm2Ext.ax,6.00.0002.0000
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0012.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Srcu.ax,3.02.0001.0000
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWritu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0008.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Creative Flac Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FlacSrcu.ax,1.00.0002.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrcu.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Creative File Reader Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FilReadu.ax,1.00.0005.0000
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Creative Ogg Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,OggSrcu.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrcu.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0007.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,5.00.0001.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0003.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter SxS,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRecu.ax,5.00.0001.0000
Creative Internet Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,InetSrcu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
"Was Sie hören" (Creative SB X-,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Auxiliary (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SB X-Fi Synth A [EC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SB X-Fi Synth B [EC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi Audio [EC00],0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [EC00],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
SPDIF-Out,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi Synth A [EC00],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
SB X-Fi Synth B [EC00],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
SB X-Fi Audio [EC00],0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: SPDIF-Out (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SPDIF-Out (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0


Danke im voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## ypiotr (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe es installiert und es kommt diese Fehlermeldung: TechSmith | Screencast.com, online video sharing, 2010-12-08_0647

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass nicht alle Dienste sich ausschalten lassen.


----------



## Mr.Maison (8. Dezember 2010)

ypiotr schrieb:


> Ich habe es installiert und es kommt diese Fehlermeldung: TechSmith | Screencast.com, online video sharing, 2010-12-08_0647
> 
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass nicht alle Dienste sich ausschalten lassen.



Diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch immer wenn ich ein neues Profil anlegen möchte. Das Fenster öffnet sich dann aber.

Außerdem habe ich immer nach dem laden eines Profils eine fehlerhafte Darstellung -siehe Anhang-.

€dit: Noch zwei Fehler zu sehen im zweitem Anhang.
€dit2: Metro 2033 (Steam) wird nicht gestartet.


----------



## AZ_Andi (9. Dezember 2010)

@Tweaknews

Kann natürlich nicht sagen, welches redist du erwischt hast aber du brauchst auf jeden Fall dieses hier:Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)

Gruß Andi


----------



## AZ_Andi (9. Dezember 2010)

@ypiotr
Diese Meldung bedeutet, dass er die Liste der tatsächlich verfügbaren Dienste (also die, die auch auf deinem System gestartet sind) nicht gespeichert werdeen konnte. Hast du das Tool als Admin ausgeführt? Falls ja, schau doch mal in den Programmordner ob die actsvclist.cfg wirklich nicht vorhanden ist.

Wegen den Diesten: Es können nur die Dienste deaktiviert werden, die auch gestartet sind alles andere wird ausgeblendet um nichts "unnötiges" zu deaktivieren. 

@Mr.Maison
Der Darstellungsfehler ist interessant... Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Themes oder Darstellungstools für den Desktop installiert?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Mr.Maison (11. Dezember 2010)

AZ_Andi schrieb:


> @ypiotr
> @Mr.Maison
> Der Darstellungsfehler ist interessant... Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Themes oder Darstellungstools für den Desktop installiert?
> 
> Gruß Andi



Nein, nichts dergleichen.


----------



## ypiotr (12. Dezember 2010)

Den Darstellungsfehler hatte ich auch (habe Win 7 64 bit). Ich führe es als Admin aus und seit dem ich ein Profil abgespeichert habe ist die Fehlermeldung auch weg.

Was ich toll fände: Wenn das Tool auch meinen Viren-Scanner abschalten kann für wenn ich spiele! Die Fressen bekannter weise sehr viel Ressourcen.


----------



## istdohwurscht (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Game Tuner :

Betriebssystem - Vista Ultimate 32bit

14 Spiele insg. getestet

Einstellungen Game Tuner : Spiel mit hoher Priorität ausführen und alle Dienste abschalten gewählt.

007 Bloodstone - startet nicht
Darksiders - startet nicht
SplitSecond - startet mit SplitSecond.exe
Call of Duty BlackOps - startet nicht
Dead Rising 2 - startet mit deadrising2.exe
F1 2010 - startet nicht
Battlefield Bad Company 2 - startet mit BFBC2Updater.exe
Crysis - startet mit Crysis.exe
Future Pinball - startet mit FuturePinball.exe
Left4Dead2 - startet mit left4dead2.exe + Steam aktiviert
Medal of Honor 2010 - startet nicht + Fehlermeldung: moh.exe konnte nicht gef. werden
Metro 2033 - startet nicht
Need for Speed Shift - startet nicht
Prototype - startet mit prototypef.exe


----------



## firestorm (14. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann ich den Game Tuner runterladen,vielleicht ein Link?

Gruß.


----------



## Mr.Maison (16. Dezember 2010)

firestorm schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den Game Tuner runterladen,vielleicht ein Link?
> 
> Gruß.





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sag dem Herrn mal, dass du dafür die DVD-Ausgabe unseres grandiosen Hefts kaufen musst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Zzz ...


----------



## Balder (17. Dezember 2010)

Es wäre schön wenn im ersten Thema vielleicht immer ein Changelog enthalten ist und vielleicht auch immer noch die neuste Versionsnummer angegeben wird.
Immerhin sind wir ja nun nicht mehr im Beta Stadium


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. Dezember 2010)

Balder schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn im ersten Thema vielleicht immer ein Changelog enthalten ist und vielleicht auch immer noch die neuste Versionsnummer angegeben wird.
> Immerhin sind wir ja nun nicht mehr im Beta Stadium


 
Danke, ich werde es am Montag entsprechend anpassen.

Marco


----------



## Prior Micha (18. Dezember 2010)

AZ_Andi schrieb:


> @Mr.Maison
> Der Darstellungsfehler ist interessant... Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Themes oder Darstellungstools für den Desktop installiert?
> 
> Gruß Andi



Wenn ich mein X³R starten möchte zeigt er immer, dass die .exe nicht gefunden werden konnte (der Pfad ist aber korrekt hinterlegt) und zeigt ebenfalls diese fehlerhafte Dartellung an. Bei mir läuft Fences. (vista x 86)


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde es am Montag entsprechend anpassen.
> 
> Marco



Es wäre auch schön wenn der Absatz über die Steam-Spiele erneuert werden würde. Im Heft stand das es geändert wurde, aber nicht was.


----------



## Prior Micha (20. Dezember 2010)

Prior Micha schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein X³R starten möchte zeigt er immer, dass die .exe nicht gefunden werden konnte (der Pfad ist aber korrekt hinterlegt) und zeigt ebenfalls diese fehlerhafte Dartellung an. Bei mir läuft Fences. (vista x 86)



Hier noch der screen:


----------



## Prior Micha (12. Januar 2011)

_* push *_

Ich habe jetzt auf Win7x64 umgestellt. Bevor ich den GT nun verwende würde ich gern wissen, ob diese Probleme schon gelöst wurden und wann eine neue Version erscheinen wird.

Beste Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. Januar 2011)

Prior Micha schrieb:


> _* push *_
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auf Win7x64 umgestellt. Bevor ich den GT nun verwende würde ich gern wissen, ob diese Probleme schon gelöst wurden und wann eine neue Version erscheinen wird.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hallo,

bisher konnten wir das Problem nicht lösen. Der Programmierer arbeitet aber daran. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Tommy_H (22. Januar 2011)

Das Tool ist wohl ganz OK, aber hatte/habe auch Probleme:

1. Musste auch erst noch das C++ Redist runterladen und installieren (zuvor selbe Fehlermeldung wie Tweaknews erhalten). Ich würde vielleicht dem Programm ein Readme beifügen, das auf diese Fehlermöglichkeit hinweist oder den Text der Fehlermeldung so anpassen, dass der User auf das fehlende Redist hingewiesen wird.

2. Ich habe für Oblivion ein Profil erstellt. Ich spiele aber ein "gemoddetes" Oblivion mit dem OBSE Plugin. Das startet man über die Datei "obse_loader.exe". Das hat mit dem Tuner aber leider nicht funktioniert.

Schade


----------



## PhilSe (7. August 2011)

Das Tool funzt ned so richtig...

- Es startet mir kein einziges Spiel (Weder F.E.A.R. noch F.E.A.R. 2, FM 10, NFS HP, GTA IV usw.). Auch nicht bei "Als Admin ausführen"  oder im Kompatibilitätsmodus.
- Fehlermeldung: Failed to initialize client - unable to load game resources. (Musste ich "OK" klicken um Programm zuende abstürzen  zu lassen) 
- Belegt mein Ram nach dem Tweak um 50 MB mehr als Win7 x64 im IDLE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------

